# Shopping volume and frequency



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

Was just wondering how often and how many boxes most get at a time.

Do you spread your orders around different vendors if your going to get four or five boxes every other month? (need to start filling my new aristocrat)

I just don't want to take advantage of a vendors great delivery guarantee if it's my fault that they get confiscated for ordering in larger quantities too often.


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Usually with large orders the vendors will send in separate packages that are under 2 pounds as to help avoid extra scrutiny. I personally order in small orders based off of sales that are available. There are some vendors that at times run volume discounts. That is the only time I order large amounts. Have fun with filling your new Aristocrat. If it were me I would take my time and fill it up with what is smoking the best at any given time.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Several boxes a month. For years and years. Total of two confiscations. I do try to break orders into no more than 2 boxes each. 

If you're worried, talk with your vendor.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I typically just order 1-2 boxes at a time. There are very few occasions that I have ordered a number of boxes at a time unless there was a big sale. 

As far as vendors, there are a couple that I really like and trust, so I typically stick with those instead of spreading around too much.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

1 in 100 gets confiscated or so i am told!
If i were a betting man i would say place as least orders as possible more boxes per order. But then again if your getting say like 5 boxes at a time and you get hit ouch! So maybe less really is more!


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

I've never ordered more than two boxes at a time...usually 1-2x a month from the same source (I'm still new to this, and this vendor has never disappointed me so they've won my loyalty).


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

I dont know about cigars, but from other goods being shipped that are supposed to is that More volume is better than more shippments. Id have to agree with what tony said going from my past experience from questionable goods being shipped. 

Just to get my point across i dont know anything about shipping cigars, just other things. THis is a good question thou.


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

For me, frequency is random. It's pretty much whenever I feel the need. Up until now, I've kept orders small - one or two boxes per, and probably will keep things on this scale. On the whole, I really only use 2-3 vendors who are spread throughout different parts of the world.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I would venture to say about 2 boxes a month..


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

bpegler said:


> Several boxes a month. For years and years. Total of two confiscations. I do try to break orders into no more than 2 boxes each.
> 
> If you're worried, talk with your vendor.


Noob question, sorry, if your order gets confiscated, are there any other repercussions? Losing all those great smokes is bad but I've been afraid to really look into the dark side for fear punishment being more than that.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Office of Foreign Assets Control (OFAC)


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

As a side note
I have been avoiding buying
around holidays.
Shortly, I will be done until next year


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Danfish98 said:


> Noob question, sorry, if your order gets confiscated, are there any other repercussions? Losing all those great smokes is bad but I've been afraid to really look into the dark side for fear punishment being more than that.


Yes, there have been monetary fines; however, they are the exception. Buy at your own risk.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

asmartbull said:


> As a side note
> I have been avoiding buying
> around holidays.
> Shortly, I will be done until next year


That's a good point both my confications have been on orders around the holiday. It never occurred to me that maybe scrutiny is ratcheted up around those times.


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

Guess the number of boxes ordered didn't really matter, based on the emails it looks like they split the order up into shipping each box spearately anyway.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> As a side note
> I have been avoiding buying
> around holidays.
> Shortly, I will be done until next year


I would be done till spring if my damn last order would show up!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> As a side note
> I have been avoiding buying
> around holidays.
> Shortly, I will be done until next year


I am just ramping up my purchases again as this is the best time of year for us. As the holidays come around the sheer volume of shipping that gets processed helps in the continual game of chess we play.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have two more boxes on my list. I won't place any orders past Nov 20th all they way through feb. I like to play it safe. :biggrin:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

I've probably got one or two orders left before the end of the year but I'm in the same boat as Warren, this is the better time of year as the volume of packages starts to go through the roof. Even more so this year with the strong Aussie dollar and internet sales through the roof.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> I am just ramping up my purchases again as this is the best time of year for us. As the holidays come around the sheer volume of shipping that gets processed helps in the continual game of chess we play.


I've never asked you a question personally. But why would this issue matter to someone who lives in Australia, and can buy Cubans legally? Are you just buying them cheaper online and hope to avoid some Tariffs, Fees, or Taxes? I hope this question makes sense, I am generally just curious....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Rays98GoVols said:


> I've never asked you a question personally. But why would this issue matter to someone who lives in Australia, and can buy Cubans legally? Are you just buying them cheaper online and hope to avoid some Tariffs, Fees, or Taxes? I hope this question makes sense, I am generally just curious....


For exactly that reason. Even though all cigars are legal here, all tobacco products attract a hefty tax on import. We never have to worry on them being seized but it is a continual (legal) game of chess trying to avoid the duty. I tend to get a better strike rate at certain times of year. :biggrin1: Even with the duty paid cigars are around a third to half the cost compared to buying them locally.

Your question made perfect sense BTW.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mata777 said:


> I have two more boxes on my list. I won't place any orders past Nov 20th all they way through feb. I like to play it safe. :biggrin:


Something must be going on again! Best to place small orders! As one placed almost a month ago has not arrived. One placed on the 4th just shipped today. Two different vendors so tread lightly. Of course this is all hear say. :gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip:
As i would never dream of breaking the law personally!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> I've never asked you a question personally. But why would this issue matter to someone who lives in Australia, and can buy Cubans legally? Are you just buying them cheaper online and hope to avoid some Tariffs, Fees, or Taxes? I hope this question makes sense, I am generally just curious....


What Warren said, to the tune of about $400+ per kilo. It's the killer in Australia but the new plain packaging laws will be even worse.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

s_vivo said:


> What Warren said, to the tune of about $400+ per kilo. It's the killer in Australia but the new plain packaging laws will be even worse.


If you don't mind, could you please explain in detail the Plain Packaging Law.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Rays98GoVols said:


> If you don't mind, could you please explain in detail the Plain Packaging Law.


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...u-have-problems-impassioned-plea-support.html


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

They originally wanted to go for generic sizes and shapes for all tobacco products as well, that will now come next. Habanos SA or PCC released a letter to outline the differences between cigarettes and cigars but I think it would have fallen on deaf ears.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

When long term respected members argue in public, it lessens us all.

I will edit away...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bpegler said:


> When long term respected members argue in public, it lessens us all.
> 
> I will edit away...


Thankyou Bob. You are a scholar & a gentleman. :rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> When long term respected members argue in public, it lessens us all.
> 
> I will edit away...


:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:

:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Now, re my first post in this thread.... Waiting....waiting....HaHaHa...two boxes have landed on our shores but not cleared yet. The duty game continues.


----------

